# ZWEI Nintendo &quot;Spielkübel&quot; zu verkaufen !



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Oktober 2015)

*ZWEI Nintendo "Spielkübel" zu verkaufen !*

Hallo !

Ich habe mich entschlossen meine beiden Nintendo GameCubes abzugeben. Beide sind funktionstüchtig, vollständig( Klappen) und OHNE Bruchstellen etc. Allerdings bitte ich den Umfang zu beachten.

2 X Nintendo Gamecube (beide sind silberfarben bzw. aus Platinum Version) einer mit analogen Ausgang, einer mit analogen und digitalen Ausgang.

1 X original Controller, ebenfalls in silberfarben

1 X original Netzteil

1 X original analoges TV-Verbindungskabel Audio R / L und Video und Scart Adapter

2 X Speicherkarten (Replacement)

1 X Handbücher und OVP der Platinum ( leider ist der Karton in einem nicht so guten Zustand)

1 X True Crime NYC - nur Spiel in neutraler Verpackung

Der Verkauf erfolgt ausschließlich als ein Paket ! Kein Verkauf von Einzelteilen !

Am Wochenende teste ich beide GameCubes für je zwei Stunden um ganz sicher zu gehen. Der Zustand ist natürlich gebraucht. Bilder folgen dann noch. Der Preis ist frei aushandelbar. Bitte PM.

Nur Banküberweisung ! Kein Paypal, Western Union oder sonstige Substandards.

Fragen könnt ihr auch hier stellen, habe ja nichts zu verbergen. Versand per DHL.

Ich bin privater Verkäufer ! Keine Garantie, Umtausch / Rückgabe oder Haftungsansprüche !


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Oktober 2015)

Das Bild habe ich noch oben auf dem Boden gemacht. Ist mittlerweile alles ausgiebig getestet worden. Läuft ohne Probleme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (3. Oktober 2015)

Wäre es möglich auch nur eine der GameCubes zu erwerben?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Oktober 2015)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich auch nur eine der GameCubes zu erwerben?



Wenn du wirklich nur einen blanken GameCube ohne jedes Zubehör meinst ? Ja! 

In dem Fall kann ich das Angebot sinnvoll umstellen...


----------



## CoDBFgamer (4. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich bräucht ich schon das Zubehör, sonst kann ich ja nicht spielen. 
Aber wieso verkaufst du denn zwei GameCubes, wenn es nur zu einer das Zubehör dazu gibt?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Oktober 2015)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Eigentlich bräucht ich schon das Zubehör, sonst kann ich ja nicht spielen.
> Aber wieso verkaufst du denn zwei GameCubes, wenn es nur zu einer das Zubehör dazu gibt?



Ist die Frage noch ernst gemein ? Es gibt hier Leute die schon ein paar mal umgezogen sind etc. Daher habe ich mich gelegentlich auch mal von Sachen trennen müssen. 
Einen Controller habe ich mal verliehen und ihn bis heute nicht zurückbekommen. Ich würde auch nicht 200 km hin und 200 km zurück fahren um den zu holen...von den acht Jahren dazwischen mal abgesehen..


----------



## CoDBFgamer (6. Oktober 2015)

Was möchtest du denn für das Paket?
Hast du auch noch andere GameCube Spiele?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. Oktober 2015)

Hast eine Nachricht bekommen.

@all 60 € für das komplette Paket inkl. Versand


----------

